# Can you put an RCD 300 into a 2003 Polo?



## chcropper (Mar 13, 2007)

This may be a stupid question, however we would like to put an RCD 300 stereo unit into a 2003 Polo, which curently has a single BETA radio unit in it.
There appears to be possibly compatible connectors on a few German supply website, but my German is definetly not up to this.
Anyone know if it's possible and if so where an adaptor may be got.
I have the pinouts for both the BETA and the Quadlock, but will only try if it can be done.
Suggestions please


----------

